# Question about reproductive organs



## GSDiva (Oct 1, 2012)

My puppy just turned 4 months old. His penis sticks out occassionally for no reason that I can see and is pink. I also do not see any testicles, but I do see six bumps on his belly. I was told this was a male Shepherd when we purchased him so why does he have a penis that sticks out, no testicles that I can see and six bumps that look like the place where a puppy would feed like a female would have? I am very confused.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, just like human males, canine males will have nipples too. That is nothing to worry about. I am not sure when the testicles drop down but I would think by six months old. Take him to the vet if you are concerned.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We asked the vet about the bumps that Joey had on his underside, and he said they were nipples. I was surprised, but then I thought if human males have nipples, why not male dogs?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

your pup sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yep boy dogs have nipples too  
His penis sticking out is normal too, it's a good idea to trim the long hair around the opening of the "sheath" to stop it wrapping around the actual penis and stopping it from going back in. 
He's getting to his "teenage" stage LOL we all know what teenage boys are like  My male pup was the same, his willy was constantly peeking out - now that he's been neutered it's not common anymore.
He should have his testicle by now, have you had a feel for them? right between his back legs, they are only the size of large marbles atm, often you can't see them when they're laying on their back  Have a feel when he's standing up 
if you can't feel anything or just feel weird about looking for them take him to the Vet for them to have a quick check, it's reasonably common for shepherds to not have the testicles drop into the scrotum or only have one drop.
My boy had one at 4 month but it took to 6 month for the 2nd one to come down as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is pretty normal for male dogs to stick out their penis when they sit. 

You should be able to feel your male's testicles fairly easily at this point, but they may not be hanging down like an adult dogs. If you are concerned ad don't want to check yourself than have your vet do it for you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wonder if the "bumps" the OP is seeing is the "bulb" of the penis?
I know people sometimes don't see that and when they suddenly do they freak out.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I wonder if the "bumps" the OP is seeing is the "bulb" of the penis?
> I know people sometimes don't see that and when they suddenly do they freak out.


Six lumps on his penis? 

Sounds more like nipples to me... since there are six of them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I can see and *six bumps* that look like the place where a puppy would feed like a female would have? I am very confused.


Ah I should read better 

Just like human men have nipples but (usually) no breast development as with women, animal species have nipples too.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He sounds like a normal 4 mo. old puppy, relax and enjoy.


----------



## GSDiva (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. You have REALLY put my mind at ease. This is the first time I had a puppy. My other dog (who recently passed away) was a 3 year old Akita when we got him. He was very socialized and we just loved him soooo much. I just want to be sure I am taking good care of my GS puppy so he grows up well. Sorry to seem so sappy, but I do love my puppy. He is a clown at times, too, so he is great company. LOVE HIM, LOVE HIM, LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## GSDiva (Oct 1, 2012)

HELP! I took Buster out for a walk this morning and he pooped long, white stuff that looked like worms because they were wiggling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What happened? He didn't poop that yesterday when I took him out!!! It's only 5:50am here so no vet is opened right now. WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't freak out. Sounds like worms. Take him to the vet and clean up any poop very well wearing gloves and wrap in plastic bag and dispose of it. When you go you can ask the other question about the testicles.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Puppies canand usually have worms and you will need to bring him to the vet. He will need to be dewormed and have a health check. The poop that had the worms wrap in a pastic bag and bring to the vet so they can determine which kind of worms he has so they cane give him proper meds. The 6 bumps in his belly are nipples and are normal. As far as his penis sticking out that is also normal. GSD males when they sit, and lay cna have the head/shaft of the penis stick out in a completely relaxed state. Pink is a good color. You will know the different when he is "excited" as his penis will stick out and swell 2-3x the normal "relaxed" size and turn a bright redish/pink color when he is "excited". All normal. You will see all states of this as your pup matures. Just playing and rough housing may "excite" your pup and it is normal. 

But take your new pup to the vet asap to rule out other medical issues and get the worming done ASAP!!!


----------

